
Show HN: Mailbrew Mobile (Sneak Peek) - linuz90
http://mailbrew.com/mobile
======
Lightbody
A couple thoughts:

1) I was bummed I couldn't actually _try_ Mailbrew Mobile yet :(

2) That said, I hadn't heard of Mailbrew before and I _love_ the idea behind
it. I visit 4-5 sites as part of my morning and nightly routine, but I also
find myself getting sucked into them as a method of procrastination (like
right now haha). I hope this can help!

